# Tidy Cats Breeze Litter Box System



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 28, 2011)

Has anyone used the Tidy Cats Breeze Litter Box System for their bunnies? I was pet sitting for a friend and she uses one for her cats. The top of the litter box has clay litter in it that looks like Yesterday's News. The litter dries out the poop so you can scoop it, and the pee strains through the bottom onto an absorbent pad. She has 2 cats and for the 2 you have to change the urine pad once a week, not sure how frequently you'd have to do it for bunnies. It's VERY easy and not stinky at all though and I think it would be great for bunnies! Obviously the clay litter wouldn't work since you wouldn't be able to sift out bunny poop, and it would be expensive to replace the clay litter every week or so (it's almost $50 for 6 packs of litter and each pack fills the litter box once) but it occurred to me that you should be able to use the litter box without any litter at all! Bunnies don't cover their poop like cats and their poop is already dry so it wouldn't need to be dried out by the litter. Also a lot of people have to put grates over their bunnies' litter boxes anyway to prevent them from digging in the litter (our dudes dig sometimes and we have grates) and this really isn't any different. You could also put hay in the litter box (which we do) to pad their feet if your buns are prone to sore hocks. The litter boxes are quite large but I think they'd be great if your cage is big enough. They're pricy too but you wouldn't need to buy litter anymore and the pee pads are only about a dollar apiece.

Just thought I'd share this because I think it's pretty cool and would work well for bunnies and I want to know if anyone else has one! We're going to get one to start with and see how it goes


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 28, 2011)

Ha, look! I found a review from someone who bought the litter box for their buns and they say it works great.

It's silly how excited I am about a litter box.


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 28, 2011)

We use it for our cats and love it....I thought about it for Mopsy but it wouldn't fit in her cage. We have it as one of our cats has a urinary issue and we have to be able to tell when he stops pee'ing. And with this we can.


----------



## kkiddle (Nov 29, 2011)

This looks like a great idea, I might get one. Another idea (instead of, or in addition to the hay) would be to use plastic canvas to cover the grate. That way, you could just grab the plastic and dump it into the garbage everyday, and it won't hurt their feet. 


Question: Do you think you could put _pellets_ (like the wood stove pellets that are commonly used for bunny litter) in the pee pad compartment, instead of the pad?
I want to get one of these, but I have a ton of litter left. lol. I don't want it to go to waste. 


Interesting idea, thanks for the post!


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 29, 2011)

You could probably put the pellets in there...but it may jam up the tray....the tray is only maybe 1/2 inch deep....and the mesh portion of it the litter box is very small (at least in the ones I have) so it won't hurt their feet.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, the tray is very shallow. If you're interested in it, I think you'd be best off just using up the litter you have and then switch to the new litter box. It would probably be good to keep a bit of litter on hand in case your bunny ever has diarrhea because that would muck up the litter box. As for the sore hocks, looking at the picture it doesn't look like the bottom of the litter box would be bad. On the Amazon page a customer uploaded a picture of the litter box sans litter so you can see. I figure I'll just use a dust pan to sweep up the turds


----------



## kkiddle (Nov 29, 2011)

lol well, I bought it today. I used two plastic bags as litter liners, and put the pellets in there. They fit and it didn't jam it up (yet), so we'll see how it goes.

I also like to use the plastic canvas because you can just pick it up and dump the contents, and then put it back in. I guess it's just easier for me. Everybody has their own preference. 
I'll wait a while and let everybody know how it's going!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Nov 29, 2011)

I used to use plastic canvas... Then Toby decided it was delicious so I had to take it out  It WAS very convenient though!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 7, 2012)

Woo! I ordered a litter box for Nomi a few days ago and it arrived tonight. It's all set up and in her cage. Let's hope she uses it properly! To start with I did not put hay in the box but I'll try it with hay tomorrow. I don't think the hay will cause any problems. It's ridiculous how excited I am about a litter box. If Nomi likes the litter box, we'll get them for the other buns too. The boxes with 4 pads and a bag of pellets are like $25 on Amazon right now if you sign up for the subscription service, which you can cancel after ordering.

I will update when I know if Nomi likes the box! KKiddle, how did it go with your bunny and the fancy litter box?


----------



## kkiddle (Jan 7, 2012)

I LOVE this litter box!! It's so low maintenance, I always forget that it's there. 
I made a few adjustments for bunny use though. I stopped using the wood stove pellets because it did jam after he peed (duh). It was a mess and I had to clean the whole freaking litter box out!! :rollseyes

So, I started using the pads like you're supposed to, but I found a pack of 10 puppy pads at my local dollar store (for a dollar) and one pad can be cut into like 5-6 uses for this box (but I usually use two on top of each other as they are pretty thin compared to the pads it comes with.)

I don't use the pellets it comes with; I just use plastic canvas and dump his poop into a paper bag until it's full. 

I don't know if this matters, but I sprinkle a little baking soda on top of the pads to help with smell (just in case). I only noticed a problem with odor when I was using the wood stove pellets, so this was just an extra measure. Plus, Cheeto drinks like a whole bowl of water a day, so he pees like a madman!

While I still have the pads that come with the box, I'm using one of those and two puppy pads under (if you're considering this, just make sure you have plenty of room to pull the tray out as it will expand when they pee, again, duh.) With this adjustment, I only have to change the pads every two weeks. I wipe the main part with a Clorox wipe and put the plastic canvas back on every week and I'm done with clean up.

Easy! Especially for a busy college student who would rather spend time _playing_ with her bun than cleaning up his mess. 
I LOVE IT.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 7, 2012)

Kari, thanks for the update! Yeah, I was skeptical of using pelleted litter in the tray for the reasons you mentioned. We don't have any dollar stores in our town but I'll try the puppy pad thing. If all our bunnies use this kind of litter box with the pee pads from Tidy Cat, it could get pricy! Maybe a little more expensive than regular litter. If it's easier though I'm willing to spend a tiny bit more.

As for the pee, my friend has 2 cats and just the one litter box. She changes the pee pad once a week. When I baby sat the cats, I changed the pee pad and didn't notice any urine smell until I was actually dumping the pee pad. I'd imagine of two cats can pee on it for a week and have things not be stinky, one bunny could do the same. On the package of pee pads it points out that you can pull the tray out and rotate it if your cat pees in one corner of the box, that way the entire pad gets urinated on instead of just one part and it will last longer. Clever design feature because you can just pull the tray out and rotate it without having to touch the pad.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm doing something similar that I was going to mention soon. It's been 6 or 7 weeks & so far so good.

I got one of the indoor puppy "comfort stations" with the artificial grass. I knew chewing the grass would be a problem, but I couldn't remove it without replacing it with something, as a rabbit couldn't walk on the bumpy layer beneath. I'd hoped just turning the grass over would work, but Honey chewed on the edges & even was able to pull some of the strands loose from the middle of the pad. She didn't seem to swallow the plastic but, but still it had to stop. So I covered it with fiberglass window screening material & fastened it down underneath with duct tape. One more modification was needed, as it didn't have sides, so I got some urine guards & placed them as needed.

So every day I pick the pebbles off the screening, then pour about a quart of water across the screen. After removing the urine guards I pick the whole thing up & pour the contents into the can I added the water from. That then goes immediately into the toilet. The pebbles make good fertilizer. Some days I put a little vinegar into the water before adding it. It works quite well & requires nothing other than water to keep the system going. Every once in awhile I repeat the water to clean it more completely.

She uses it very well now & continues flopping on it. It's her favorite place to relax on. My fingers are crossed that this will continue.


----------



## Junkie2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Not going to lie this is exactly the type of system I have been looking for but could never find it. Thanks for this so much! It definitely will make changing the litter extremely easy. 

Combine this with an automatic feeder (I just got one and have it set for 1/4 cup 2x a day) and your bun turns into an extremely low maintenance pet!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 19, 2012)

I ended up putting the litter box in Kerensa's cage without the white pee shield. Unfortunately, I can't remember when I put it in her cage, but it was less than a week ago. The pee pad lasts for a week for my friend's two cats but Kerensa drinks a lot of water so I don't think a pad will last that long. It's working great though! No smell and she's peeing in the box like a champ. Small pieces of hay do fall through the grate but it doesn't seem too bad. Poop can just be swept up. We bought a pack of puppy wee wee pads at the store and I'm hoping they'll work in the litter box if I cut them down. They're a lot cheaper than the pee pads which are a dollar each. Though really, even if each bunny has one of these boxes and needs a new pad every week, that'll be about $28 a month. Still a little cheaper than buying litter and a lot tidier.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jan 19, 2012)

I think I am going to try this :lol I so hate cleaning the boxes.


----------

